# E46 BMW OEM alarm installation question (P/N 65 73 9 416 520).



## Eduardo (Jul 13, 2004)

I realized my 2004 330i does not come with the "M6 threaded insert" and I am supposed to drill a hole on the alarm bracket...I don't want to do this.

My question is 'would it be possible to buy the "m6 threaded insert "? Does anyone know of the part number (#)?

http://208.56.176.228/protect/pdf/alarm.pdf
(Page four has the threaded insert info).

Does anyone have the part number (#) for the plastic retainer on the rear cowl panel?

Cheers!


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

You should be fine with what you have. I didn't need any special tools or anything to get at mine. You shouldn't have to drill anything.


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 13, 2004)

rumratt said:


> Yeah, I'm confused. I installed mine with no problem (2003 330i). :dunno:


I thought it was going to be easy too. Well...it was until it came time to mount the siren. My 2004 330i ZHP sedan came without the 'm6 threaded insert'. So I was not able to mount the siren this way. Per the installation manual I would need to drill a hole and buy a larger bolt as the one supplied is too small for the bottom hole.

I think I am in the minority...all the e46 BMW OEM alarm sites have the threaded insert!

JUST MY LUCK! ARG!!! :dunno:  :tsk:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Eduardo said:


> I thought it was going to be easy too. Well...it was until it came time to mount the siren. My 2004 330i ZHP sedan came without the 'm6 threaded insert'. So I was not able to mount the siren this way. Per the installation manual I would need to drill a hole and buy a larger bolt as the one supplied is too small for the bottom hole.
> 
> I think I am in the minority...all the e46 BMW OEM alarm sites have the threaded insert!
> 
> JUST MY LUCK! ARG!!! :dunno:  :tsk:


Did you check to see if they included a clip on nut to hold the bracket in the hole with no threads? In several of my installs, such clip/nuts are used where threaded holes are not there.


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 13, 2004)

doeboy said:


> Did you check to see if they included a clip on nut to hold the bracket in the hole with no threads? In several of my installs, such clip/nuts are used where threaded holes are not there.


No, unfortunately BMW did not.


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 13, 2004)

*Ahem*



doeboy said:


> Did you check to see if they included a clip on nut to hold the bracket in the hole with no threads? In several of my installs, such clip/nuts are used where threaded holes are not there.


  
I'm such a geek!

It's times like this when I realize I can be umm, err, how shall I call myself?
Oh yeah, it's times like this when I realize I can such a ditz! I found the clip-on bracket included with the nuts, bolts, and fuse in the plastic bag.

I really don't know how I oversaw it!! :eeps:

I just need to take mein automobile to get the alarm activated.

I am still interested in the plastic spring-retaining clip that I lost from the rear cowling that I removed during the installation. If any one has the P/N I would really appreciate it!!!


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Eduardo said:


> I'm such a geek!
> 
> It's times like this when I realize I can be umm, err, how shall I call myself?
> Oh yeah, it's times like this when I realize I can such a ditz! I found the clip-on bracket included with the nuts, bolts, and fuse in the plastic bag.
> ...


Glad you got that part straightened out.

Try these... they shouldn't be too expensive just to get and see if they're a match.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=937532&postcount=7


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 13, 2004)

doeboy said:


> Glad you got that part straightened out.
> 
> Try these... they shouldn't be too expensive just to get and see if they're a match.
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=937532&postcount=7


Doeboy you Rawk!!!! :thumbup:

Danke fur lhre hilfe!!!!


----------

